# USB keyboard working at boot, but not working after



## glamdring (Aug 10, 2014)

At the boot screen, my USB keyboard (Armageddon MKA7) works well and I am able to chose the boot options correctly using that keyboard. However after boot, the keyboard still is responsive, but the keys are all jumbled up. I have not messed around with the keymap and am using the standard en_us. E.g. A is Enter,  a lot of keys aren't responding etc. 

What do I do to fix this? Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 10, 2014)

Try SEVERAL other keyboards for debugging.
Did you at any time spill liquids on that USB keyboard? If you did, using it without first completely drying it out will burn the circuits drawn on plastic sheets. At this point, it's fried I'm afraid (trying to repair it is useless theory).
Alternatively, try the USB keyboard on a separate O/S and observe the results.


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe unplug then replug it.


----------



## glamdring (Aug 18, 2014)

Its a brand new keyboard. And yes, my ps2 keyboard work fine. The other keyboards also work fine.

Its only this keyboard. I just want to make sure that whatever is the legacy usb driver for the old usb keyboards, only those get used cos the keyboard is recognized, but the hexcodes that the kb is sending is all fucked up. the keyboard work perfectly well at the boot (at grub's equivalent in freebsd)


----------



## glamdring (Aug 18, 2014)

Also it works fine in Windows and in Ubuntu.. But I want to use FreeBSD!


----------



## glamdring (Aug 18, 2014)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Try SEVERAL other keyboards for debugging.
> Did you at any time spill liquids on that USB keyboard? If you did, using it without first completely drying it out will burn the circuits drawn on plastic sheets. At this point, it's fried I'm afraid (trying to repair it is useless theory).
> Alternatively, try the USB keyboard on a separate O/S and observe the results.




The keyboard is brand new. Also the keyboard works fine during the boot.

The keyboard works fine on Windows and Ubuntu. Doesn't work with Mac or FreeBSD.


----------

